# Online Support Group Just Opened



## erichouse (Mar 17, 2012)

.


----------



## TeenyBeany (Sep 3, 2008)

wont be able to attend  It's during swim practice which runs from 5:30pm - 7:30pm


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

How does it work and how many people do you have?


----------

